

Twitter Doesn't Drive Traffic - jefftala
http://www.jeffreytalajic.com/2011/05/09/twitter-doesnt-drive-traffic/

======
throwaway32
site seems down, google cache link for the lazy
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http:/...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.jeffreytalajic.com/2011/05/09/twitter-
doesnt-drive-traffic/)

I wonder if URL redirection services are being logged properly here.

